# 11.22.63 on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD August 9, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WHAT IF YOU COULD CHANGE THE PAST?
> 
> FIND OUT AS WARNER BROS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool, one of his better books, I read through it like mad.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've embarrassingly never read it. Really looking forward to the show

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds interesting, I don't read much.


----------

